# [NEW VIDEO] How to Sound like LOATHE



## soundbase (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

If you a LOATHE fan, then definitely check out my new video. It's all about how to get their type of sound, and in particular the sort of Shoegaze+Metal elements they have added into their new songs.



I use my Squier Jazzmaster 30-inch scale Baritone, and talk about the tunings they use, string gauges, and the type of amp processing you can use to get close to their sound. 

Their album, has been a bomb of an album, and have really enjoyed figuring out some of the stuff.

Let me know what you think of the video, and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 19, 2020)

soundbase said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> If you a LOATHE fan, then definitely check out my new video. It's all about how to get their type of sound, and in particular the sort of Shoegaze+Metal elements they have added into their new songs.
> 
> ...



I just want their bass tone! you could get rid of 90% of the rhythm guitars and it would still sound heavy AF.


----------



## soundbase (Mar 19, 2020)

Gosh I wonder it would sound like with the bass and no guitars. The both sit in the same octave range so it’s more like they both work together to give that super low end tone.


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 19, 2020)

Are they still using line 6 pd HD for tones? 
I wonder what they used of the new album it sounds great! 

Sick video by the way! Those Squier are too killer! How does the bridge feel?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 19, 2020)

soundbase said:


> Gosh I wonder it would sound like with the bass and no guitars. The both sit in the same octave range so it’s more like they both work together to give that super low end tone.


There are a few spots on the new album where the rhythm guitars drop out and its just bass and "floaty" guitars and honestly the difference the in the "rhythm" sound isn't that much. Little mid range and upper end, but not much else.


----------



## soundbase (Mar 19, 2020)

Oh yeah I know what you mean. There’s a couple of moments like that and then you hear the slightly distorted bass. And yeah he tunes to E while the guitars tune to low E. So they do occupy the same frequency area with the lows. Guess they are processed differently so you distinguish the bass from the guitars.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 19, 2020)

Guitars are probably hipass'd around 100-150hz.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 24, 2020)

Tunings were not very clear. Is it the 6th string just an octave below the 5th string EEADF#B and C#EADF#B?


----------



## soundbase (Mar 24, 2020)

The most common tunings they use is EAEADF#. But they drop the 6 string down to D1and C#1. And even on one track they tune it down to B0


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 25, 2020)

Cool video! Now I want a squier..... strange


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro (May 12, 2020)

soundbase said:


> The most common tunings they use is EAEADF#. But they drop the 6 string down to D1and C#1. And even on one track they tune it down to B0


Any chance you know what tuning they use of New faces in the dark?


----------



## soundbase (May 12, 2020)

I think that’s their Drop E tuning (EAEAF#B)


----------



## soundbase (May 12, 2020)

Pietjepieter said:


> Cool video! Now I want a squier..... strange


Those Jazzmaster Baritones are very well made Squiers. Not like some of the cheaper Squiers.


----------



## soundbase (May 12, 2020)

xwmucradiox said:


> Tunings were not very clear. Is it the 6th string just an octave below the 5th string EEADF#B and C#EADF#B?


No their a standard tuning is EAEAF#B. And then they shift the 6th string down while the rest stay the day. So they shift it down to D and C#


----------



## 73647k (May 20, 2020)

This is great - thanks man. The riffs in Screaming have got to be some of my favorite. Heavy and super catchy


----------



## soundbase (May 26, 2020)

Yeah I love the riffs in Screaming. I wanted to do some of those riffs as well in the video. But just didn't get around to figuring them out. Flippin great album though. Definitely my favourite so far for 2020. They just keep pushing the boundaries with modern progressive metal, and by bringing things like Shoegaze and elements of Deftones into their super heavy style.


----------

